# Mobile Phones



## Superman (10 Jun 2008)

Hey,

I'm looking for a new mobile phone. No music playing is really required.

What I'd like is something that I can use the internet (or WAP) on and possibly instant messaging.

I'm liking the look of blackberry's but would like some input from you guys...

I currently have a Sony Ericsson K800i

TIA


----------



## johnny70 (10 Jun 2008)

N95 is the way to go top phone! had mine for 3 weeks, still finding new menu's  

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2008)

N95 is pretty good if you like the Symbian OS, ortherwise look for the HTC models with Windows Mobile, thats what I have and love it, new HTC Diamond coming out in July you should check that out on youtube.
Also there is always the iPhone, with the new model supposedly costing much less, plenty of options there


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Jun 2008)

I'm contemplating an iPhone myself, but if you want something good but not too feature rich, the nokia 6300 is a pretty nice phone according to several mates who have them


----------



## bugs (10 Jun 2008)

Go for the little known Nokia E51. It's from their "business" range. I have mine for a few months now and it's excellent. Nearly all the useful features of the N95 but in a more sensible package (and good battery life!). Two colleagues that bought N95's were kicking themselves when I turned up with the E51 as a free upgrade. It even has sensible sized keys!


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2008)

Thanks guys, I was looking at something like N95 but didn't really look into the business type phones.

I think if I can get the E51 it'll be the one for me.


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2008)

With regards to the Nokia E51, or any mobile phone. How do you get emails sent to your mobile?


----------



## bugs (11 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> With regards to the Nokia E51, or any mobile phone. How do you get emails sent to your mobile?



Not something I've set up for two reasons...

Firstly I use Gmail so simply visit the web page to manage my emails.
Secondly... I tend to use open wireless networks (i.e. other peoples...) so I don't currently have a dedicated internet access point to make it worth setting up the facility to download my emails to my phone.

However... From what I can tell, it's simply a case of setting up incoming and outgoing mail server settings (similar to setting up an email application on a PC). My phone service provider also set up an email account for me so I can use email via my contract (but choose not to).

PS. There's two versions of the E51 - one with a camera and one without... I got the one with a camera as a free upgrade. (Oh, and there's also two finishes - black or silver).


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> With regards to the Nokia E51, or any mobile phone. How do you get emails sent to your mobile?


Mine has Windows Mobile 6 on it, so it just syncs with the work Microsoft Exchange servers for email, calendar, tasks, etc... If I loose everything from the phone, I just sync it to the servers and all my email, contacts, calendar is back again in seconds. If you don't have an Exchange server and don't use Windows Mobile the best bet would be a Blackberry for emails.


----------



## Superman (12 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not really for work things, it's for my personal emails but I do have a pop3 etc. I think I might be able to get IMAP. Will look into it as I'm with www.servage.net.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Its not really for work things, it's for my personal emails but I do have a pop3 etc. I think I might be able to get IMAP. Will look into it as I'm with http://www.servage.net.


Then most phones should cover it, might be worth checking the iPhone since its free now, I am waiting for the HTC Diamond to be released in July for my upgrade


----------



## John Starkey (12 Jun 2008)

Hi All, what about the new i phone 3g it sounds like a quality piece of kit cant wait to see one,regards john


----------



## TDI-line (12 Jun 2008)

I have a Nokia E65, and this has to be the slowest phone i have ever owned, pony.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jun 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi All, what about the new i phone 3g it sounds like a quality piece of kit cant wait to see one,regards john


Yep it looks good with the new faster web access and also free on Â£45+ tariffs!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Jun 2008)

HTC phones pah! I have had SPV/htc phones through orange for ages and they are pants. Pants quality. Die alot. If they had all the features it would be great but they are expensive, shoddy quality AND are breezeblocks. Not even bricks. Breezeblocks. I hate my m3100. If I could change it I would!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I hate my m3100. If I could change it I would!!!


I have the M3100 and love it, for me there isn't a better phone out at the moment, you just need to load it with some third party software to make it really decent phone, thats the good thing about Windows Mobile, all it takes is the installation of 3/4 applications and you have a totally different phone


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (15 Jun 2008)

Wooo just got myself a nokia classic!

LondonDragon, I'll press the green button to dial. It'll go bleep bleep bleep and cancel that. That'll happen about 10-20 times. It happens all the time and I'm trying to call someone. Thouroughly annoying!!!
Mainly though its too big.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wooo just got myself a nokia classic!
> LondonDragon, I'll press the green button to dial. It'll go bleep bleep bleep and cancel that. That'll happen about 10-20 times. It happens all the time and I'm trying to call someone. Thouroughly annoying!!!
> Mainly though its too big.


Yeah its not a "girlie" phone, way too big  but I use mine for work mainly, which is great for email, screen if big enough to remotly connect to network equipment that I need to configure on the move etc... so I like it, perfect for my needs and wouldn't change it, and the full sliding keyboard is great.
But I know what you mean when you try to dial someone, if they not on your contact list, dialing numbers is really a pain.


----------



## Superman (17 Jun 2008)

I'm torn between waiting for the new version of iPhone or getting a Nokia E51


----------



## bugs (17 Jun 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> I'm torn between waiting for the new version of iPhone or getting a Nokia E51



I would have considered the iPhone if it hadn't been for the silly price contract. There's no way I'd pay the monthly contract - I get enough free minutes etc for Â£20 per M.


----------



## Superman (1 Jul 2008)

I nipped into Vodaphone shop today about an upgrade.

With the E51 (free), they would do a Â£25pm contract with 500 texts and 150 minutes, plus a Â£100 credit on my account. Unlimited mobile internet plus msn is an extra Â£8pm on top. So will work out to be about Â£33 per month.

On the iphone, 500 texts and 600 mins costs Â£35pm but the phone is Â£99. This includes unlimited internet and wifi.

So these aren't really that different apart from the Â£200 swing. I think the iphone would work better for me.

Anyone else getting the new iphone?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Anyone else getting the new iphone?


I am thinking about it, its going to be a fight between the iPhone v2 and the HTC Touch Pro


----------



## Superman (17 Jul 2008)

Just ordered the iPhone 3G, hopefully I'll be approved and it'll arrive soon.


----------



## tko187 (17 Jul 2008)

A bit late if you ordered already, but my input is this, i had a nokia n95, good phone, i was a loyal nokia user, but im now converted, got myself a blackberry curve 8310 and its definately the best phone ive ever had.  All the email facilty was setup over the phone, just use my gmail address, wicked all my ukaps and myspace and any other business mails drect to my phone, i dont know how i lived with out it. Also a very good forum for blackberry users called crackberry.com, Qwerty keyboard, gprs, satnav, and the functions are great, ive now had it for 4 months and i still finding out new things about it. If you guys aint never used one its time ill garauntee youll like it!! Also has blackberry instant messaging, and loads of free program downloads. Check the site Crackberry.com. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Superman (19 Jul 2008)

My iPhone arrived this morning and am just playing on it.
So far it's very good but not got into it too much yet.
At least I'll be able to view the forum at work now!


----------



## tko187 (19 Jul 2008)

Is your internet free ???


----------



## Superman (19 Jul 2008)

tko187 said:
			
		

> Is your internet free ???


It is on an iPhone 3G contract.


----------



## PM (19 Jul 2008)

New iPhone rules the world.

But I'm stuck with an extremely old Nokia.  3310 i think it is  :?


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Aug 2008)

Just got my new HTC Touch Diamond phone, WOW what an improvement from previous encarnations, now we have an iPod killer in our hands, for music its still not as user friendly but works pretty well and sound is excelent (just get new headphones). 4 Gig of internal memory is also very good and enough for most people. Install all my games and software on it  and all works great, sync it with my work exchange server all my emails, calendar and contacts loaded in seconds 
Comes with built in GPS too so TomTom installed and worked perfect on it, no more carrying a bluetooth GPS receiver. Any one considering getting a Windows Mobile device I would recommend this  much better than my old SPV M3100 






Also much smaller than an iPhone and looks nicer too, web browsing is just as good as the iPhone which was the major advantage of the iPhones.


----------



## Superman (7 Aug 2008)

Most phones are converging into the "all in one" device and that one certainly looks good.

If I hadn't already purchased a TomTom for my car, I might of considered a phone with proper GPS vs googlemaps on the iphone.


----------

